# Changing digital thermostat



## tractng (Aug 9, 2008)

Guys,


I am looking to replace the digital thermostat for our AC/heater unit in the house.

Do I need to turn the power off for the entire house?

I am looking for a controller that we can set on a 7 days basis where it goes on at a certain time (not just degree).


Tnt


----------



## Blue Jay (Aug 9, 2008)

No need to turn off the whole house, just turn off the breakers for the unit (A.C. /Heater) and then you would not trigger anything to scramble it's brain.


----------



## Charlie (Aug 11, 2008)

Switching from a traditional thermostat to a digital can make a big difference. As Blue Jay said you only need to disable the breakers for the actual AC/Heater unit, but when it doubt it is better to air on the side of caution, so if you are at all unsure of which one it is, cut all the power.


----------



## kok328 (Aug 11, 2008)

No need to turn off any breakers.
The T-Stat is powered by a 120/24VAC transformer.
Flip the service switch located on the unit, to off or simply remove the panels from the unit.  This will cut power to the transformer.


----------

